# Shell Script für Dateiumbenennung



## HRIK (29. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ich meine Fragen im richtigen Unterforum eingestellt habe.

Ich habe eine Webcam und eine Internetseite wo diese angezeigt wird.

Die Webcam speichert alle 5min eine jpg Datei auf einem FTP Server ab.
Diese sieht folgendermaßen aus webcam-29082016-200000.jpg , also Dateiname mit
Datum und Zeitstempel. Das kann ich auch nicht abstellen. Problem ist das ich eine
Datei benötige die immer gleich heißt. ( webcam.jpg )

Jetzt könnte ich das über einen Cronjob wahrscheinlich hinbiegen. Allerdings kann ich das nur
einmal pro Stunde - das ist laut Webhoster nur so möglich.
Ich möchte aber gern mehrmals pro Stunde das Bild angezeigt bekommen.


Jetzt war mein Gedanke per shellscript die Dateiumbenennung vorzunehmen.

Ich habe an folgendes gedacht:

code=_(Bash)
_
#!/bin/bash
rm webcam.jpg
mv webcam*.jpg webcam.jpg
sleep 5m

Ist das so korrekt? Und wie bekomme ich das Script in das Verzeichniss auf dem Webserver zum laufen ?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Schönen Abend

Hrik


----------



## sheel (29. August 2016)

Hi

mit solchen Cron-Einschränkungen vermute ich, dass kein (oder nur ein sehr eingeschränkter) SSH-Zugriff vorhanden ist?



HRIK hat gesagt.:


> Und wie bekomme ich das Script in das Verzeichniss auf dem Webserver zum laufen ?


Dann ist die Antwort dazu leider "gar nicht, lieber einen besseren Webhoster suchen".
Dauerhaft laufende Prozesse zu machen hat einige Anforderungen, was man mit dem Server alles tun können muss.


----------



## ComFreek (30. August 2016)

Bei manchen HTTP Servern hast du die Möglichkeit, Fehler in der URI korrigieren zu lassen, sodass die nächstbeste passende Datei ausgewählt wird. Eventuell könnte das bei dir auch funktionieren.

Das ist aber auch nicht die gerade schönste Lösung. Kannst du nicht zwischen der Webcam und dem FTP-Server anzapfen und den Dateinamen ändern?


----------



## HRIK (30. August 2016)

Vielen Dank ersteinmal für Eure Bemühungen.

Ich habe in den Tarifen geschaut und richtig kein SSH Zugriff. 

Das mit dem Anzapfen wird  wahrscheinlich das Beste sein - ich überlege gerade ob ich dafür einen Raspberry
nehmen kann. Kennt jemand eventuell eine Informationsquelle oder kann mir auf die Sprünge helfen. 

Viele Grüße und Danke


----------



## exestend (9. September 2016)

Alternativ eher gucken, ob die Anforderung an "Webcam.jpg" geändert werden kann, z.B. das stets das neuste bild genommen wird statt nach Dateinamen?

Falls das möglich ist.


----------



## Alice (9. September 2016)

Was ist das für eine Kamera? IP-Cam?

1.) Bei so einem Hoster würde ICH nicht bleiben
2.) Vielleicht bringt es ein 2. Hoster (für den Cronjob) 
3.) "Cronjob-Trick" (siehe unten)

Erzähl doch mal wo die Cam steht, was sie aufnimmt... In einer Firma? Büro? Privat? Muss 24H am Tag ein Foto gemacht werden oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten?

Ich habe so etwas auch für einen Kunden erledigt. Ich habe die Cams montiert, eingerichtet und dann wollte ich "DynDNS" einrichten... Das wollte der Kunde NICHT. Er war nicht bereit 2 Mark 50 für den DynDNS-Dienst zu bezahlen.... Dann kam mir eine Idee.

Er hat einen PC an seinem Arbeitsplatz der immer am laufen ist und auch die ganze Zeit genutzt wird. Dann hat er im hinteren Teil des Büros weitere ~ 30 Arbeitsplätze.

Ich habe von allen PC's die "Startseite" in "www.meine-domain.de/ipcam.php?action=ip" (Beispiel) geändert. Wenn nun jemand den Browser aufruft, gelangt er erst einmal auf seinem Server, wo seine IP-Adresse abgefragt wird und wird dann wieder zur eigentlichen Startseite umgeleitet. Wenn man das nicht weiss, merkt man es auch nicht. Die nötige IP-Adresse kann er nun immer abrufen, wenn er es braucht. Nur abends wird die IP-Adresse halt nicht geupdatet.


----------



## Alice (9. September 2016)

Wie schaust Du dir das Bild eigentlich an? Über den Browser?

Wenn ja...

Dann schau dir einfach immer "das neuste" Bild an. Dann spiel es keine Rolle, wie die Datei sich nennt.


----------



## Alice (9. September 2016)

Mir fällt noch ein...

Wenn Du dir das Bild im Browser anschaust, kannst Du doch auch "live" ein Bild erstellen lassen. Wenn ich die IP-Cams (unter meiner Kontrolle) mit den richtigen Parametern ansteuere, erhalte ich immer ein "Live-Bild".

Du könntest es folgendermaßen machen...

1.) Server CronJub zu jeder vollen Stunde.
2.) Alle möglichen Rechner (unter deiner "Kontrolle") die Startseite des Browsers zu der CronJob-Datei umleiten und wieder zurück auf die Startseite weiterleiten. (PHP)
3.) Beim Abruf über die Webseite prüfen, ob in den letzten 5 Minute ein Bild generiert wurde, wenn nicht, soll ein Bild generiert werden. (PHP)
4.) Es soll immer das neuste Foto angezeigt werden. (PHP)
5.) Einmal am Tag die alten Fotos löschen. (PHP)


----------

